# introducing ...the Duck theme puppies - Teal & Logan



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What cuties, and what a proud mommy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

YAY! They're beautiful :heartbeat

A very manageable sized litter too, I'm so glad all went well. 1.1lbs ... WOW


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!!! Teal looks like a happy but tired Mommy! Good Job Heather!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a nice sight. Teal must wonder what the heck just happened, lol. Very cute puppies.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppies, they look adorable... it's hard to imagine just how quickly they develop isn't it?

Good job mum!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations Heather (& Teal & Logan). The pups are beautiful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my.... how come I tear up every time I see precious new puppies. They're beautiful. Congratulations Teal and Heather.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is that a smile on her face or a look of relief? How cute are they? Mr. blue looks hungry


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Congratulations, they are adorable!! I just LOVE the expression on Teal's face!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOOSE!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> I know, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOOSE!


Hillarious :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Is that a smile on her face or a look of relief? How cute are they? Mr. blue looks hungry


LOL Teal is always smiling!!!!!!! & BLUE BOY is a mouthpiece!!!!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> I know, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOOSE!


Perfect!! LOL

Congrats Heather...well done Teal!


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, they're so adorable! Congrats to you all!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are big pups. They are so precius and all look so plump and healthy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Beautiful pups and Teal looks like the glowing new mom! Congratulations!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a happy-looking, tired mama! She looks so proud (and so exhausted!)

Congrats!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww way to go sweet Teal... she looks tired... and deservedly so!!! Glad all went well!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather.....they are just Beautiful!! :smooch: Teal looks so Proud and tired, as she certainly has a good right to be! Just PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love the smile on Teal's face... she looks like a proud momma.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

1.1lbs! Yikes! Well congratulations to you and Teal! She looks exhausted but super happy  Can't wait to see more photos of them growing over the next few weeks!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on new puppies.Hugs and kisses for each of them and mommy.Job well done.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful litter!!! And, a beautiful Mom.
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That Blue is a chunky monkey! Congratulations, Heather, on a safe whelp and lovely litter.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Congratulation and well done mum. What a beautiful family. I can tell that RED is going to be the boss!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Dog said:


> Congratulation and well done mum. What a beautiful family. I can tell that RED is going to be the boss!


I really like her !!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

a photo of a wonderful mommy ....doing what they do best!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

oops sorry wrong photo --can you tell I'm running on auto pilot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

They look nice and big. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

arcane said:


> I really like her !!!!!!!!!


Soooooooo how many are you going to keep from this litter?????? I don't know how you could let any of them go!!!!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations Heather. Teal looks like a proud momma!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Thor0918 said:


> I know, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck, Duck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,GOOSE!


Duck Duck Goose would be a *GREAT *name!

The puppies are so sweet and momma looks quite proud of herself. So glad all went well . . .


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

desilu said:


> Duck Duck Goose would be a *GREAT *name!
> 
> The puppies are so sweet and momma looks quite proud of herself. So glad all went well . . .


 If I would ever be so lucky to even think about getting one of those pups I would name it Goose. The thought just makes me smile


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! They look like a wonderful, healthy bunch. Can't wait to see pics as they grow!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous family. Mom is just beautiful!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely I think the boy's name should be Goose. That's just too funny. Not a bad name for a dog either, and a bird dog at that


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Such darling pups and a beautiful Mum. You are very organized to be able to find that rickrack after a year!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to Heather, Teal and of course the forgotten part of the equation - Logan!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats on a beautiful litter. Way to go Teal, she's going to make a great Mom.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how exciting! of course we expect LOTS of photos over the next few weeks! congratulations!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Soooooooo how many are you going to keep from this litter?????? I don't know how you could let any of them go!!!!!!


well I have held back a girl for me pending evaluations  Connie & I just know the boy will probably be "pick" lol and I agree ....he should be Goose...he would be if he was staying here!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Susan6953 said:


> Such darling pups and a beautiful Mum. You are very organized to be able to find that rickrack after a year!


LMAO..I have my trusted "dog box" where anything I don't want to misplace goes ...otherwise I would be sunk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What beautiful puppies and such a proud Mom! Just precious.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations of the litter, looking forward to seeing pictures. I like the name Goose for the boy!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Heather, Teal and of course the forgotten part of the equation - Logan!


Well Hank...I think Grandma Connie should take ALL of the credit for these babies AS..........Teal & Logan wanted nothing to do with each other!!!!!!!!:  so if it wasn't for her.....there would be No little "quackers" lmao!!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

wow - that's a chunky monkey puppy! they are all so cute


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Day 2*

I'll share a pic a day with you all  I wish my daughter would bring me her camera as I am having Blur issues!!!!!!! today you get 2 as the boy puppy's face was just to much to resist!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

they are so beautifull!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah for Goose. Get in there and get some food. Stop snoozing! They are just too cute!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*I just got the CUTEST PIC!!!!!!!*

I had to send one more ...the boy is good for something in a girls rule litter :


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

AWWWWWWWW so cute!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> I had to send one more ...the boy is good for something in a girls rule litter :


 I'm glad you did! There can never be enough pictures


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow gorgeous puppies!! Blue boy looks huge!!  Can't wait to watch them grow up


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations! they are just adorable.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh they are adorable!! I want a puppy!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> I had to send one more ...the boy is good for something in a girls rule litter :


Oh My Sweet Goodness!!!!! The puppy on the left, with the ear sticking straight out... :::::melts::::: :heartbeat When should I pick him/her up??? :curtain:


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG...........Too sweet! Mommy looks proud, thanks for sharing!
Keep posting pics, as they seem to grow so quickly!!
Yvette


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> I had to send one more ...the boy is good for something in a girls rule litter :


Yeah, he's a nice soft pillow. Watch out girls, he's going to GROW! Then there will be big trouble!:doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is so adorable! This is my current favourite thread.. can't wait to see pics of them over the coming days and weeks!


Other than Goose (which is perfectly fitting for Little Boy Blue), what other name ideas do you have for the rest of the crew?


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

they are beauitful and momma looks proud and very tired..


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Congrats to Heather, Teal and of course the forgotten part of the equation - Logan!


Hank,

Hey, Logan just did his "thing", moved on to other bitches and doesn't have to worry about being pregnant, nursing, raising the little ones, or even about getting his figure back in shape! I bet he never even thought about her after the deed was done:no::no: Typical man!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Gwen said:


> Hank,
> 
> Hey, Logan just did his "thing", moved on to other bitches and doesn't have to worry about being pregnant, nursing, raising the little ones, or even about getting his figure back in shape! I bet he never even thought about her after the deed was done:no::no: Typical man!


How true how true. You make me laugh:bowl::bowl::bowl:!!!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awww, such cuties!! Congrats!!
Teal looks like a very proud mommy!


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

How sweet! Teal's expression is priceless, and I love the red ribbon girl with her head on mom's arm.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

They are so cute. It's hard to believe how fast they grow. Teal looks like such a good mum.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*sorry............*

I know I promised a pic a day but sorry folks...fried the computer yesterday, and Teal had been acting restless , so off to the vet this am for an exray and bloodwork...she came home with a course of Antibiotics and I'm hoping this makes her feel better .....we both need a good sleep : however the beautiful puppies continue to thrive!!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Who's out there taking the stroll?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Who's out there taking the stroll?


LMAO!!!!!! the boy who else?????!!!! one of these things just ain't like the others!!!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> LMAO!!!!!! the boy who else?????!!!! one of these things just ain't like the others!!!!!!


 :bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl: I knew it just had to be him. I just love that little guy! My little goose! Hopefully he won't grow up to be a silly goose:doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Heather's boys are always gorgeous!!! He better get in there and eat!
Hope Teal is OK Heather!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Debles said:


> Hope Teal is OK Heather!!!


I think she had an infection brewing, she appears more settled since getting a shot of A/B and a course for the next 7 days...as it was a weekend coming I wasn't taking any chances!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Aaaw, congrats. They are all so gorgeous. What a beautiful bundle of pups. Mom looks so proud. Can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats! They are so adorable!


----------



## Dakota's Dad (May 30, 2009)

Wow they are gorgeous, really to cute for words. That is one proud mama.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Day 5*

Puppies are sure porkers!!!!!! Mom is feeling better :--happy:


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

So glad Mom is feeling better!!!!!
What a gorgeous litter - and lol about your "stroller". Trust it to be the boy.
He is so outnumbered


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a bunch of little chubboes!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So glad to hear Mom is feeling better... and those puppers, what can I say?? They're precious !!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm glad Teal is feeling better. Nothing worse than a grumpy mom. (I know) LOL


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Little duckies ...*

Yahooooo! The boy is gonna be Arcanes Duck Duck Goose ...not sure if they shall use Goose as a call name but that's ok ...even having his registered name as that pleases me  
Connie came up with a perfect name for my girl.

*Arcanes Intro Duck Shun* If all fits she shall be_* " Brenna " *_


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

YeaaaaaH!!!! that's fantastic. I love you Goose!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> Yahooooo! The boy is gonna be Arcanes Duck Duck Goose ...not sure if they shall use Goose as a call name but that's ok ...even having his registered name as that pleases me
> Connie came up with a perfect name for my girl.
> 
> *Arcanes Intro Duck Shun* If all fits she shall be_* " Brenna " *_


 Introducing Brenna. Another great one


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful puppies. I have to stop looking at puppy pictures, makes me yearn for one of my own.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Or ??*



Thor0918 said:


> Introducing Brenna. Another great one


how about *Arcanes Se Duck Tress "Brenna" *


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Arcanes Se Duck Tress "Brenna"*

Yup that's it !!!!!!!! I've decided :


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Se Duck Tress is awesome- love it.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

They are very cute, love the theme names so far!! Can't wait to see them outside!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Se Duck Tress is fantastic, as is Duck Duck Goose! Speaking of whom, that lad better watch out as the lassies look to be catching up in size


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*a few more ...*

they are catching up quick! Mom sure has an abundance of MILK! 

Mom looks to be asking politely "Can I get out to stretch my legs" and red girl and the herd snoozing


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

> how about *Arcanes Se Duck Tress "Brenna*


I LOVE IT!!!!
What a great name. It rocks


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> Yup that's it !!!!!!!! I've decided :


Did she "seduce" you into keeping her???????


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Did she "seduce" you into keeping her???????


I always tend to keep one to grow out a bit! lol she'll have to seduce me to "keep" her


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I know they are only 6 days old but they sure are pretty puppies!!!!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

arcane said:


> I always tend to keep one to grow out a bit! lol she'll have to seduce me to "keep" her


Whoever it ends up being I'm sure she'll be a "Keeper"


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*One week today! & mom!*

here we are at a week old! WOW! I can't believe my holidays are winding down  4 more nights ...hoping MR mouth is quiet soon so I can get even one night of rest! BOYS!!!!!!!!!!! then a pic of mom this afternoon stretching her legs...if we all could look this good after delivering :

ENJOY!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow!!! Teal looks fabulous and the puppies are beautiful.
I don't think that if I had them, I could part with any of them


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*8 days ........*

Puppies are doing very very well.....I have had to improvise my whelping box however as MOM likes to dig! so we have gone to carpet tiles and one light blanket  she has been amazing the last 2 nights, not really moving at all....BUT.....the boy screams ALL night ..once the sun comes up he shuts up!!!! :doh:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

He's screaming "WHERE ARE MY BROTHERS????"


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> He's screaming "WHERE ARE MY BROTHERS????"


Now THAT was funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Too funny! The puppies are precious and Teal is georgeous!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*Ms Pink!*

todays photo is Ms Pink! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeettt!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you picked a name for this one???


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Have you picked a name for this one???


I only pick a name for my own...I have no idea yet who she shall be ...most of my puppy clients have picked their name but it'll be 7 wks before we match up specific puppies to families...so for now they are called Ms. PINK, PURPLE,YELLOW,RED,LIME & Mr. Blue


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

She looks so serene! (at least for the moment)


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww Ms Pink is so precious I just wanna kiss that little nose of hers. All the pups are beautiful


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hope Mr. Blue let you sleep last night!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Hope Mr. Blue let you sleep last night!


actually the puppies were very quiet last night. No heat lamp on, so perhaps the gaffer was hot! However my "Blue" was pounding around in his kennel @ 5:45 am  ....he should know better!!!!! lol


----------

